# are memory foam pads any good?



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the Classic Equine pads. Some are MF and others are just Felt/neoprene. I have or have had both and like them. The horses really seem to like them also. Both have their good and bad points. However CE is the only Pad that at this point I have tried that I like and use. I have tried and used just about all of them over the years.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE MINE!
Mine is an ESP pad and it's amazing.

My horse has had a past of getting really sore and they vet told me to invest in a nice nice saddle pad,fitting saddle,etc..well I bought this one at Big R. I have had no trouble with my horse's back ever since..she doesn't want to be ridden some times so she is grouchy on days but she is a good girl!


here is the saddle pad. Mine is purple and red. It looks like a saddle blanket but better!

ESP: Extra Sensory Protection Pad - Wool Top Equibrand (Equine - Horse Tack Supplies - Saddle Acces


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My neighbor bought a couple Classic Equine memory foam pads and they compressed pretty bad where the saddle sits after only maybe a year or less of trail riding. Something I wouldn't expect from an almost $200 pad. So I was disappointed in them even though they weren't mine. 

I like the Impact Gels, not even because of the gel, but just because they are a quality felt contour pad. 

If I were to buy another pad, I would just look for a high quality wool felt contour pad.

I have several of the Professional's Choice pads too. They are fine if you have a perfect saddle fit, but they won't do much to help pressure points if you don't. I prefer good quality wool felt myself.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I like the Classic Equine pads. Some are MF and others are just Felt/neoprene. I have or have had both and like them. The horses really seem to like them also. Both have their good and bad points. However CE is the only Pad that at this point I have tried that I like and use. I have tried and used just about all of them over the years.


Your memory foam Classic Equines' don't compress where your saddle sits? My neighbor's did. Big disappointment and they were expensive too. And I love just about everything Classic Equine makes, especially their mohair and alpaca cinches. So I was surprised they did that. There was a saddle-tree shaped outline sunk into the pads.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I slept on a memory foam bed one time and hated it so I wouldn't subject my horses back to it. I was staying at a friends house and was tempted to sleep on the hard floor it was so bad.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> Your memory foam Classic Equines' don't compress where your saddle sits? My neighbor's did. Big disappointment and they were expensive too. And I love just about everything Classic Equine makes, especially their mohair and alpaca cinches. So I was surprised they did that. There was a saddle-tree shaped outline sunk into the pads.



I have never had one go bad that was not well used. By that I mean several years. I have had good luck with them and they hold up well.

I like the Gel ones in the summer but in the winter they get hard from the cold. If you keep them in the house then it is not a big deal but I do not want to have to carry it out and back in every time I ride.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

There is no classic equine retailers around here, only some cheap $60 brand so maybe I will avoid those. I also found a wool pad with gel in the middle and felt bottom, does this sound like a decent pad?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

can you order online?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wool is good..whicks away the sweat and keep them dry and gel is good as well...I almost got a gel pad.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I actually had a Supracor, which I liked, but frankly the cover was a bit cheezy, and I thought the felt was pretty thin. The horse tended to sweat a lot under it, IMO. I sold that and went on here to see what everyone liked.....and got the 5 star. I LOVE IT! It is all felt, I got the 1/2", since I like to put pads over it, but my friend just got the 3/4 inch. They are truly awesome. Soft, great quality, contour close contact shape available, and my guy rarely sweats at all, except under the cinch.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Found an impact gel pad at a localish retailer, are they any good?
I think I might ask for a 5 star for Christmas if I can't find anything good.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

gel is good...just remember to have it in an area were the gel wont harden cause of the cold....it will warm up over time when you ride in the winter so i guess it doesnt matter.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

My wife has a classic equine felt pad. I never liked it - always felt flimsy to me

I have a 5-star felt pad and love it. With virtually no maintenance it has held up well for a few years of use.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never noticed the Impact Gels getting stiff in the winter. The Professional's Choice pads, yes, although they warm up just fine as soon as you saddle the horse. But I never noticed that with the Impact Gels. Maybe it depends on your climate. It doesn't get much colder than the teens here, and I probably never ride in weather colder than the mid 20's. The Impact Gels have held up great for me for several years now.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya it gets a lot colder here in NW Ohio. If we are lucky in the winter to get into the 20's in the day we are lucky. At night with wind chill it gets below 0.


----------

